# NEW El Pescador Cat!



## Gerald S (Jul 2, 2009)

Let me start by saying, I've ran a lot of boats, personally owned or otherwise. I just sold my 2012 Majek Illusion as I was wanting something smoother, faster and that would run just as shallow. What seemed like a pipe dream to me all became reality a couple of weeks ago.

After contacting a couple of other companies looking to spend some money, I just never could get any service. Heck, I almost begged to send a deposit check to one of the best but couldn't get any response. 

That's when someone I hardly knew sent me a text because he knew what I was looking for. I told him to give them my number to contact me. Within 2 minutes, my phone rang and it was Dave from El Pescador boats. Within the first minute of conversation, I could tell he was excited about his new product. Within a week, I made the drive from Austin to POC to test ride the new El Pescador El Gato.

The wind was kicking 15-20 knots. Just what I was hoping for! We left The Fishing Center and headed towards ESB. I could quickly tell that this boat was going to have a soft ride. We cruised at 40 MPH and Dave said to hold on. At the point, we are in deeper water and 3' chop. The boat seemed to glide on a pocket of air as we crossed the mess at 50+MPH. He slowed down to a nice cruise of 40-45 and I walked to the front of the boat. I stood there at that speed on 3 footers without feeling uncomfortable nor did I even come close to feel like I was taking a beating. It was the Cadillac that I've been searching for. We then took it through some 5-6 inch water. Never jacked it up above 4 on the lift plate indicator and never drug skeg. Check shallow water off your list. Then we did a take off test. Not sure on depth but it was soft mud and shallow. Boat planed within seconds. Then we slowed it down and kept it on plane at around 9 MPH. When taking the wheel for myself, the boat turned very nicely, no slip.

I could go on and on but the bottom line is, I will be the proud new owner of one in a few months. Dave has proved to be a heck of a guy and I can't wait to get mine. Deer season will be the only thing saving me from the wait. 

I'll admit, I can be a lazy person and writing something like this is not in my genetic make up. However, I feel that, not good, but excellent customer service should be rewarded. If you are looking for a new boat, give them a call. You will be pleased. Feel free to ask question about the boat and I'll try and answer. Dave is currently trying different props and will be testing different engines real soon. The 60.7 MPH he is getting now will be shattered. I'm guessing with the right engine and prop, 65-67 depending on load. We hit 60.4 with 3 guys and 40 gallons of fuel and it ain't propped right yet!


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

I saw one at the fishing center this weekend. It was beautiful. Congratulations. Too bad the guy driving it gouged the side if it with the guide pole (missing the PVC) then proceeded to back up and then drive it up onto the fender of the trailer. I felt bad for the guy.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

> The wind was kicking 15-20 knots. Just what I was hoping for! We left The Fishing Center and headed towards ESB. I could quickly tell that this boat was going to have a soft ride. We cruised at 40 MPH and Dave said to hold on. At the point, we are in deeper water and* 3' chop*. The boat seemed to glide on a pocket of air as we crossed the mess at 50+MPH. He slowed down to a nice *cruise of 40-45 and I walked to the front of the boat. I stood there at that speed on 3 footers without feeling uncomfortable nor did I even come close to feel like I was taking a beating*. It was the Cadillac that I've been searching for. We then took it through some 5-6 inch water. Never jacked it up above 4 on the lift plate indicator and never drug skeg. Check shallow water off your list. Then we did a take off test. Not sure on depth but it was soft mud and shallow. Boat planed within seconds. Then we slowed it down and kept it on plane at around 9 MPH. When taking the wheel for myself, the boat turned very nicely, no slip.


Then you woke up from your dream?


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

InfamousJ said:


> Then you woke up from your dream?


I was going to say they same thing last night.....15-20 kt winds isn't capable of producing 3' true chop in the bay.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

This site never ceases to amaze me at claims and 3 footers and I betcha they were sideways with no spray!

Perfect candidate for YS new shallow water challenge.


----------



## Doubleover (Jul 7, 2005)

Yeah it stamenets like "3 footers" that make you call ******** and disregard anything positive in the post....


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Will it float in 3 inches?


----------



## Gerald S (Jul 2, 2009)

It was very heavy chop. Didn't get out and measure. Now that I hold my hands out it was probably closer to 2 and the wind should have read MPH instead of knots as I was going off accuweather and didn't convert it to knots. We ARE fishermen, right? It's too easy to be hyper critical of everything. 

I have zero skin in the game other than to try and do something nice for someone and something (the boat) that I feel deserves it. 

I was just pretty dang impressed. That's all.


----------



## Gerald S (Jul 2, 2009)

I didn't proof read very well last night. Also, I didn't walk to the front of the boat. I stood behind the front ice chest. 

I just feel that anyone in the market for a new boat owes themselves a look at this new ride.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

No problem bro.... I put a smiley face, like funning with you.... we all know what you meant, i.e. rough water. Cats do eat it up. Congrats on the purchase, pay extra if it has to be and tell them to make fitted fiberglass lids for the hatches with good latches and channel drains...


----------



## Gerald S (Jul 2, 2009)

All good! I'm probably a little over excited because my last boat absolutely beat the hell out of me. 

Yes, it will have fitted fiberglass lids. The boat he is running now was just a test boat and Dave wasn't worried about it. Sounded like he was just trying to get it on the water to start testing. Also, some people actually like those plastic lids. I, however, don't.


----------



## nova33 (Jul 28, 2010)

Any info on length and beam? What kind of power were you running 60MPH with? Are there any pictures of this boat anywhere on the web?

Thanks for the info...


----------



## Gerald S (Jul 2, 2009)

The boat is 24'4" and 101" wide. Hull weight of 1620 lbs. Currently, he has an Evinrude 250 HO and is getting 60.7 MPH. He is going to rig the next 2 boats with a Merc 250 PRO XS and the other with a Yamaha 250 SHO.

Here are some photos I found on Facebook as well as one of the console that I took while down there with him. All future boats will have flush mount fiberglass hatches...unless you want the plastic ones.


----------



## PalmsUp (Aug 1, 2005)

Can you give us an idea on cost?


----------



## ReconFishin4Life (Aug 4, 2013)

Facebook says $59,900 for trailer, boat, and motor. Doesn't include anything like GPS, power pole, etc. or what it would cost for different motors. So I would assume(just finished rigging a boat) another 10K for those items.


----------



## Gerald S (Jul 2, 2009)

ReconFishin4Life said:


> Facebook says $59,900 for trailer, boat, and motor. Doesn't include anything like GPS, power pole, etc. or what it would cost for different motors. So I would assume(just finished rigging a boat) another 10K for those items.


No where near my quote. I don't feel comfortable talking price. That's Dave's job and business. If anyone is interested, I'd just give him a call with what you want and he will price it out!


----------



## ReconFishin4Life (Aug 4, 2013)

Gerald S said:


> No where near my quote. I don't feel comfortable talking price. That's Dave's job and business. If anyone is interested, I'd just give him a call with what you want and he will price it out!


Agree my bad. Just was going off what was public knowledge and the options.


----------



## PalmsUp (Aug 1, 2005)

Hope they redesign the logo


----------



## Gerald S (Jul 2, 2009)

PalmsUp said:


> Hope they redesign the logo


I was hoping the same thing. Maybe I can help Dave design something new for mine.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

PalmsUp said:


> Hope they redesign the logo


Sacrilege! The _El Pescador_ logo stays the same. Drop the pointy bow image if you must since its a cat, but the logo stays.

Nice boat by the way. You're right, Dave K is a good guy. I love my El Pescador 24.


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

That is one slick rig!


2 questions:

Do those black coated aluminum bars get hot in the sun?

Do they plan on coming out with one in the 20-22' range?


----------



## Gerald S (Jul 2, 2009)

Rippin_drag said:


> That is one slick rig!
> 
> 2 questions:
> 
> ...


I don't remember them being hot and I specifically remember grabbing the built in handles. I'll be headed back down to run the next one out of the mold as he is putting a 250 SHO on it. (Going to get a little fishing in with him too). I'll check the heat level out better.

I love the size it's at now. Lots of room to move around, even with the larger console. It didn't just feel like a bad *** boat, it felt like a fishing machine sitting on top of a well designed cat hull and being built by some folks that know how to build a boat. Of course, I'd having trouble going down in size from where I was at. But who knows what they will do...


----------



## aggiegasman (Jul 5, 2013)

Rippin_drag said:


> That is one slick rig!
> 
> 2 questions:
> 
> ...


I obviously can't speak for Dave but I doubt it and if he did it would be quite sometime before he could start. Robert is basically a one man show over there building these hulls. He was working on 2 yesterday and he mentioned that it's quite the process for these hulls. Dave's wait list for these has started and I'm sure will steadily get much longer. Dave builds a great boat.


----------



## PalmsUp (Aug 1, 2005)

*Logo*



Bird said:


> Sacrilege! The _El Pescador_ logo stays the same. Drop the pointy bow image if you must since its a cat, but the logo stays.
> 
> Bird, I like mine too, it was your info that helped me make the purchase. When I got it one it just did not look right until I got my heat gun out and took the logos off. Heck I took em all off. I am fishing out of matagorda now and the boat is beyond what I expected. I would consider trading for a cat but I think 30 mph is enough for me.


----------



## Pat Harkins (Jun 28, 2006)

Gerald S said:


> Let me start by saying, I've ran a lot of boats, personally owned or otherwise. I just sold my 2012 Majek Illusion as I was wanting something smoother, faster and that would run just as shallow. What seemed like a pipe dream to me all became reality a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> After contacting a couple of other companies looking to spend some money, I just never could get any service. Heck, I almost begged to send a deposit check to one of the best but couldn't get any response.
> 
> ...


 BTW, if you were running your last boat while flushing it through the hose, you might not want to do that anymore. The impeller was burned up and Chris Map just put a new one in it. Just tryin to help.


----------



## Gerald S (Jul 2, 2009)

Pat Harkins said:


> BTW, if you were running your last boat while flushing it through the hose, you might not want to do that anymore. The impeller was burned up and Chris Map just put a new one in it. Just tryin to help.


I have a nose cone adapter that I bought so I could start it out of the water one time. The housing was screwed up so I sanded it and wanted to make sure it was picking up water. Other than that, it was never started out of the water and never with the hose flush adapter.


----------



## Laguna Mike (Jul 24, 2012)

who's the brain that doesn't think a 25 mph wind can produce 3' chop ? not very smart?? I guess it takes 50 mph winds to produce 6' waves in the surf...any way driving a new EP El Gato cat Thursday. the guy is right I also called several other high end manufacturers one in particular left 5 voice mails and nearly ten text messages with zero in return. Dave called me back the same day. have high expectations of this hull..well see.................


----------



## Laguna Mike (Jul 24, 2012)

*laguna mike*

same issue here Gerald..called the premier custom boat manufact 5 times over a couple weeks also left 10 text..complained to a bud who had Dave call me the same day. test drive scheduled for Thurs...


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

get a yardstick and take a look what 3' really is......pretty sure all bayboats will begin to swamp in that rough of water.
sure, you can 'get on top and run', but it's gonna beat you no matter what boat you're in.
There is no magic carpet, regardless of how much you spend.



The EP Gato is a mighty fine looking rig, though! and, I'm sure the EP quality is great, too.


----------



## Gerald S (Jul 2, 2009)

Laguna Mike said:


> same issue here Gerald..called the premier custom boat manufact 5 times over a couple weeks also left 10 text..complained to a bud who had Dave call me the same day. test drive scheduled for Thurs...


I'm willing to bet you are going to love it. Let me know what you think about it.


----------



## Jcorky13 (Jul 30, 2012)

Dave has the best customer service on the Tx coast that I know of. Not only is his customer service the best but the ongoing relationship that he carries with every customer is amazing. I've known Dave since I was in junior high and everytime I see him he's always asking how the family is and of course how the boats are running. Personally there is only one boat out there that you can run in 3s or 4s and not feel the beating the next morning. The EP is the absolute best all around boat made. Thank you Dave for building such a great line of boats and the great customer service.


----------



## kenwbarr (Sep 7, 2012)

Gerald S said:


> No where near my quote. I don't feel comfortable talking price. That's Dave's job and business. If anyone is interested, I'd just give him a call with what you want and he will price it out!


It depends on the motor but 59k to 62k and that does include power pole , gps and fusion radio. Ken Barr


----------

